# New Price Scanners



## versionDefect (Nov 6, 2021)

We're in our remodel right now and they setup this ELO Price scanner in toys but I am getting this error (attached). I called CSC but they made another ticket with Target Mobility (I think). I'm really good with tech, The time on the scanner is behind and not updating, because of this, it is not downloading some of the certificates properly. 

I can change it but it's asking for a password. Is it something that's just a default (something I can do?) or is it device specific?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> We're in our remodel right now and they setup this ELO Price scanner in toys but I am getting this error (attached). I called CSC but they made another ticket with Target Mobility (I think). I'm really good with tech, The time on the scanner is behind and not updating, because of this, it is not downloading some of the certificates properly.
> 
> I can change it but it's asking for a password. Is it something that's just a default (something I can do?) or is it device specific?


Your pml can get it updated for you.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Nov 9, 2021)

Best of luck on getting that fixed! Lol. Our remodel wrapped up 15 months ago and I'm still waiting on them to fix one of our sporting goods price scanners that sends service hub alerts for "Essentials."


----------



## SamSepiol (Nov 9, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> Best of luck on getting that fixed! Lol. Our remodel wrapped up 15 months ago and I'm still waiting on them to fix one of our sporting goods price scanners that sends service hub alerts for "Essentials."


Literally just reboot it by unplugging the ethernet cable and when it comes back online it'll ask you if you want to change its location


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Nov 11, 2021)

SamSepiol said:


> Literally just reboot it by unplugging the ethernet cable and when it comes back online it'll ask you if you want to change its location


For real??? Somebody please tell me why my PML hasn't tried this.  😂


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 11, 2021)

bc your PML doesn’t want to be bothered with it probably


----------

